# (CLOSED) Who can help water my flowers? Earn 2 starfragments :)



## Airysuit (Jun 23, 2020)

Hi all!

Who can help me water my flowers?
I can give you 2 star fragment in return 

Please let me know!


----------



## Elle00 (Jun 23, 2020)

I can will water cans be provided?


----------



## Airysuit (Jun 23, 2020)

Elle00 said:


> I can will water cans be provided?


Sure! I will send a pm with dodo


----------



## Lynnatchii (Jun 23, 2020)

I can help  if you need More help


----------



## sorachu (Jun 23, 2020)

I can water!


----------



## Airysuit (Jun 23, 2020)

Send you guys a pm!


----------



## Airysuit (Jun 23, 2020)

Still looking for people to help out


----------



## applesauc3 (Jun 23, 2020)

I can help


----------



## Kirbyz (Jun 23, 2020)

I can also help! c:


----------



## Lynnatchii (Jun 23, 2020)

I can help more if you want


----------



## Airysuit (Jun 25, 2020)

I need some new waterers again  please let me know if you wanna help!


----------



## Katya01 (Jun 25, 2020)

I can help!! If you provide the can


----------



## chocosongee (Jun 25, 2020)

I can help!


----------



## dollycrossing3 (Jun 26, 2020)

I can help if you need it still


----------



## AndrewGK (Jun 26, 2020)

I can help if you still want help pls PM me if needed still - ty


----------



## 0..Poppy..0 (Jun 26, 2020)

AndrewGK said:


> I can help if you still want help pls PM me if needed still - ty


Do you still need someone to water??


----------



## AndrewGK (Jun 26, 2020)

0..Poppy..0 said:


> Do you still need someone to water??



Not at this time - but ty for offering


----------



## 0..Poppy..0 (Jun 26, 2020)

AndrewGK said:


> Not at this time - but ty for offering


Okay, if you need help just pm me!


----------



## Airysuit (Jun 28, 2020)

Hi all! I could really use some help again


----------



## MoistSandwich (Jun 28, 2020)

airysuit said:


> Hi all! I could really use some help again



I can come water!


----------



## Airysuit (Jun 28, 2020)

Thank i send you a pm  who else wanna help?


----------



## AndrewGK (Jun 28, 2020)

airysuit said:


> Thank i send you a pm  who else wanna help?



I can help!!  But is it ok that I don't want any star fragments - i just want to be able to visit your stores afterwards?


----------



## Airysuit (Jun 28, 2020)

AndrewGK said:


> I can help!!  But is it ok that I don't want any star fragments - i just want to be able to visit your stores afterwards?


Sure no problem!

Ill send a pm


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jun 28, 2020)

I can help!!! Pls i need stars to make a wand


----------



## Sara? (Jun 28, 2020)

Do you still need some help?


----------



## Duckling (Jun 29, 2020)

I can help!


----------



## Sara? (Jun 29, 2020)

Message deleted


----------



## Airysuit (Jul 1, 2020)

Hi guys i am open again!


----------



## rianne (Jul 1, 2020)

If you still need someone to come over to water flowers, I'm available. c:


----------



## Airysuit (Jul 1, 2020)

rianne said:


> If you still need someone to come over to water flowers, I'm available. c:


Sorry for the late reply, are you still able to help out?


----------



## rianne (Jul 1, 2020)

airysuit said:


> Sorry for the late reply, are you still able to help out?


Sure I can hop on now and come over whenever you're ready. :3


----------



## Airysuit (Jul 1, 2020)

Still looking! If anyone is interested?


----------



## petrichr (Jul 1, 2020)

airysuit said:


> Still looking! If anyone is interested?


Hey I can come help!


----------



## Airysuit (Jul 1, 2020)

open again!


----------



## Woodford (Jul 1, 2020)

If you still need folks, I can water.


----------



## Airysuit (Jul 2, 2020)

Open


----------



## anothermeli101 (Jul 2, 2020)

Hi! I can help


----------



## kookey (Jul 2, 2020)

Hi! I can help


----------



## Airysuit (Jul 2, 2020)

still needing 2 more


----------



## Elle00 (Jul 2, 2020)

@BlushingTokki77 here you can earn 2 star fragments !


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 2, 2020)

ok! Maybe


----------

